# can he hear me???



## mooselissa17 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, my husband and I have been married for about 1 1/2 years now and for the most part everything has been really good with us. We have had our problems, but who hasn't. Most everything I have been able to fix by talking with him or getting help from close family members or friends, but right now I'm stuck. I can't seem to get my husband to respect me the way that he does with everybody else. Things that I see as being wrong, he wont listen to unless somebody else says that its wrong. Its almost like he can't hear a word that I'm saying. Can someone please help me find a way to get through to him with reason!?!? Or buy me a mega-phone, maybe then he will hear me...


----------



## deidre (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, 

Well I might just have to send you a mega-phone because one thing about men in general they aren't I believe good listeners. Well I can't speak for them all but I'll give you my .02 on it all. My husband of a year has been slacking on major household duties and just basically realationship duties as well. I have written letters to him telling him exactly how I feel about he hasn't listened, I have gotten to the point were I have had to scream at the top of my lungs which I almost never do...and still nothing...
So one day I just decided to stop all together...I couldn't be around him because of the way he was treating me and the issues that we were going through seemed as though it meant nothing to him...Not talking, not cooking, not even just answering him showed him that something was wrong with me and he had to come to me...Well after talking it out for a day or so and him promising to do better....Well here I am in the same place you are...trying to get help...I don't know what will work I hate to say..

I can say this...you aren't alone, there's so many women that are out there trying to get there husbands attention and have no luck....when you figure it out send me a smoke signal so I will know also...


----------

